# Trek Powerfly review



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Even shot a video. With the Norcal winter, this e-bike has seen a lot of use!!

Video: Trek Powerfly 8 FS Review - Mtbr.com


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

fc said:


> Even shot a video. With the Norcal winter, this e-bike has seen a lot of use!!
> 
> Video: Trek Powerfly 8 FS Review - Mtbr.com


190 miles on mine since Dec.31 between norcal mud flows!









Good tires, tubeless, better brake pads, and ergo adjustments were all it needed. Very impressive climbing the rocky stuff at Hogan. And it shreds the descents almost as well as my Hightower.

I think our go-away-rain dance still needs some work though. ;-)

Catfish ...


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

As tech advances hopefully they can get the weight down significantly. For me the ease at which it lets you tackle ascents isn't worth the tradeoff when descending. The 20mph cut out was annoying as you hit a wall. Needs a more gradual transition. Then again I've haven't ridden this trek so maybe Bosch refined the power delivery. The weight though is the biggest hindrance. You're more committed to a line and it's difficult to maneuver the bike, especially in what little air you can get.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey fc, now that you have ridden the Powerfly, is the Turbo Levo still the mtbr favorite eMTB?


My buddy with a Bulls 160mm Enduro (Brose PAS) has ridden my PF while I've been down. He returned it & traded the Bulls in the next day on a Haibike All-Mtn to get the same Bosch CX Powerline PAS & 150mm suspension.


Thanks,

Catfish ...


----------

